# Womens Euros



## Neilds (Jul 7, 2022)

Great game last from the Lionesses 😀
Nice to see a full stadium and loads of kids. My club , Rotherham Utd have got 3 group games and a quarter final, as well so great news.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 7, 2022)

Be the first time it will be a full house then? 😬😂


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 7, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Be the first time it will be a full house then? 😬😂
		
Click to expand...

It wasn’t at the Ethiad 😏


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 7, 2022)

They played well,obviously could have been more,but a good solid start.


----------



## Golfmmad (Jul 7, 2022)

Neilds said:



			Great game last from the Lionesses 😀
Nice to see a full stadium and loads of kids. My club , Rotherham Utd have got 3 group games and a quarter final, as well so great news.
		
Click to expand...

Going to see them at the Amex stadium Brighton on Monday. Looking forward to a decent game and more goals! 👍


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 8, 2022)

A good game, unlike the Norway ‘v’ Northern Ireland last night. Norway moved the ball around really well, and could have easily scored more. NI, oh dear. They were very poor.


----------



## IanM (Jul 8, 2022)

There's going to be a few high scores in this. Some are professionals,  some are  not.


----------



## IanM (Jul 10, 2022)

Having objected to the staging of games at Man City Academy and Rotherham, neither were full by any means.  So decisions were correct. 

Turned on 2nd half of France Italy.   5 nil at half time so the second half is a bit drab as France having a breather.

The knock out games will be better... turning back to the golf


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 10, 2022)

Some v poor performances; some pretty good ones. But that's because the different countries are at different stages of development. 
Stadium choices haven't been the best for display of 'crowds'.
Later rounds should provide greater entertainment and impression.
Early days in the sport's development, but it'll undoubtedly improve.


----------



## Golfmmad (Jul 12, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			Some v poor performances; some pretty good ones. But that's because the different countries are at different stages of development.
Stadium choices haven't been the best for display of 'crowds'.
Later rounds should provide greater entertainment and impression.
Early days in the sport's development, but it'll undoubtedly improve.
		
Click to expand...

Was at the game last night at the Amex Stadium. What a game, great goals brilliant performance. Sat in the upper West stand so could see the whole pitch and England moved the ball really well.
Eight goals you might say, but it's reckoned that Norway have one 
of the best defences but last night the girls were so good any defence would have struggled, such was their dominant display.
The atmosphere was fantastic too!
Looking forward to next Wednesdays performance and more goals!


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 12, 2022)

I won't tell you what this was described to me as (as a whole) but I was crying laughing.


----------



## pendodave (Jul 26, 2022)

This might be better in random irritations, but I find "Lionesses" grates with me. Why can't we just call them England? I can't decide whether I find it assanine, patronising, desperate or merely irritating. Our dear commentators seem able to refer to all the other teams perfectly normally without using infantile collective nouns. Les Poules? etc etc.

Despite this, I'm curious about how the semis will play out. It'll be interesting to see what the key differentiators turn out to be, now that we're at the pointy end (*).
(*) apologies for infantile noun.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 26, 2022)

pendodave said:



			This might be better in random irritations, but I find "Lionesses" grates with me. Why can't we just call them England? I can't decide whether I find it assanine, patronising, desperate or merely irritating. Our dear commentators seem able to refer to all the other teams perfectly normally without using infantile collective nouns. Les Poules? etc etc.

Despite this, I'm curious about how the semis will play out. It'll be interesting to see what the key differentiators turn out to be, now that we're at the pointy end (*).
(*) apologies for infantile noun.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with this. I can't quite put my finger on it either but it feels so forced, as well as being rubbish. From a chant point of view there are just too many syllables so it doesn't even work from that perspective.


----------



## HomecountiesJohn (Jul 26, 2022)

I hope the women are successful and win the trophy, it would be extremely pivotal in growing the game. 

It would be a great triumph for England.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 26, 2022)

Every team has to have a nickname apparently. Like in the Olympics we can't be Great Britain we have to be "Team Gee Bee". In rugby you have Springboks and All Blacks as well I guess. Lionesses obviously stems from the badge and the fact that they are females.


----------



## GB72 (Jul 26, 2022)

pendodave said:



			This might be better in random irritations, but I find "Lionesses" grates with me. Why can't we just call them England? I can't decide whether I find it assanine, patronising, desperate or merely irritating. Our dear commentators seem able to refer to all the other teams perfectly normally without using infantile collective nouns. Les Poules? etc etc.

Despite this, I'm curious about how the semis will play out. It'll be interesting to see what the key differentiators turn out to be, now that we're at the pointy end (*).
(*) apologies for infantile noun.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure why it happens in womens' sport. The England rugby team are called the red roses and that jars a bit as well.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 26, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Every team has to have a nickname apparently. Like in the Olympics we can't be Great Britain we have to be "Team Gee Bee". In rugby you have Springboks and All Blacks as well I guess. Lionesses obviously stems from the badge and the fact that they are females.
		
Click to expand...

The badge with the three leopards on you mean?



Lights blue paper [one for the old guys]


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 26, 2022)

Does the men's team have male lions on the badge and the women's team have female lionesses on the badge?


----------



## RichA (Jul 26, 2022)

The England men have been known as the three lions for a while.
England cricket development team are the Lions. 
British Lions rugby.
In an era of sports franchises, a nickname is pretty normal and from their point of view it's better to choose your own positive one than wait for an idiot headline writer to make one up.
I'm guessing it's not middle-aged male golfers they're trying to appeal to.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 26, 2022)

The Lionesses doesn't bother me - quite like it in fact. The awful pundits however...I've seen the play, it's been commentated on - don't give chapter and verse on who passed to who etc. If you have nothing to add just keep quiet!


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 26, 2022)

Why are the women not yet screaming when in agony when they are tackled like the men do. 😳😉


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 26, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			Why are the women not yet screaming when in agony when they are tackled like the men do. 😳😉
		
Click to expand...

Gender pay gap would be my guess.
When they earn as much as the men they can practice their screaming professionally


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 26, 2022)

Outrageous goal


----------



## RichA (Jul 26, 2022)

Epic!


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 26, 2022)

clubchamp98 said:



			Gender pay gap would be my guess.
When they earn as much as the men they can practice their screaming professionally 

Click to expand...

😂😂😂👍


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 26, 2022)

Quality nutmeg 👍😎


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 26, 2022)

I cannot help but think that the current Lioness manager (Sarina Weigman) is getting a hell of a lot more out of her players than the previous manager Phil Neville ever did.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 26, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			I cannot help but think that the current Lioness manager (Sarina Weigman) is getting a hell of a lot more out of her players than the previous manager Phil Neville ever did.
		
Click to expand...

Yes she is.
The Swedish Keeper isn’t getting much sleep tonight.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jul 26, 2022)

A back heel nutmeg goal should be an instant win. 

England have been exceptional tonight after a nervous start.


----------



## RichA (Jul 26, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			I cannot help but think that the current Lioness manager (Sarina Weigman) is getting a hell of a lot more out of her players than the previous manager Phil Neville ever did.
		
Click to expand...

I can't help but think she should apply for Southgate's job next time it comes up.


----------



## RichA (Jul 26, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			The Lionesses doesn't bother me - quite like it in fact. The awful pundits however...I've seen the play, it's been commentated on - don't give chapter and verse on who passed to who etc. If you have nothing to add just keep quiet!
		
Click to expand...

Rachel Brown is very good - tonight's co-commentator. I heard her on a football show on 5 Live a few days ago, talking about football generally, not just women's. She's very insightful and intelligent. She made her male counterparts sound like they had just turned up to parrot their usual waffle.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 26, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			I cannot help but think that the current Lioness manager (Sarina Weigman) is getting a hell of a lot more out of her players than the previous manager Phil Neville ever did.
		
Click to expand...

A tad unkind.
I think PN did a lot of the foundation work when it wasn’t as high profile .
This team are reaping the rewards of that work imo.
Nothing to do with his UTD connection me thinks


----------



## nickjdavis (Jul 26, 2022)

Utterly brilliant.

Russo's backheel nutmeg....does it count for Goal of the Season for last season or next?

Earp's save in the second half....as good as Bank's in 1970.

The verve, flair and fearlessness that the team try to play with is surely something that the men's team, management and coaching staff need to take notice of?


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 26, 2022)

RichA said:



			I can't help but think she should apply for Southgate's job next time it comes up.
		
Click to expand...

I deleted the exact same comment from My post so the thread did not become a GS bashing topic


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 26, 2022)

TV: Sweden are rank number 2 in the World
Wife: Whos number one then?
ME: USA I think you'll find
Wife :Why aren't they there then...?
Me:......did you really just ask that??


----------



## hairball_89 (Jul 26, 2022)

RichA said:



			Rachel Brown is very good - tonight's co-commentator. I heard her on a football show on 5 Live a few days ago, talking about football generally, not just women's. She's very insightful and intelligent. She made her male counterparts sound like they had just turned up to parrot their usual waffle.
		
Click to expand...

She's fab. Absolutely brilliant talking about football at any time. Her experience as an elite level goalkeeper is unmatched frankly, when it comes to pundits.

Knows a chunk about golf too - her husband is Ian Finnis, caddie to a certain T Fleetwood.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 27, 2022)

Thoroughly enjoyed the game, and thought England played a lot of smart and really decent football.  Plus one outrageous goal…in that it was so totally unexpected and flummoxed the Swedish defence and goalie.  Well done indeed the Lionesses (though not sure that I go much for that moniker).  Very watchable football indeed.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jul 27, 2022)

Great result. 

What League would The England Ladies survive/ win in The UK in a male league?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 27, 2022)

3offTheTee said:



			Great result.

What League would The England Ladies survive/ win in The UK in a male league?
		
Click to expand...

7, 8, 9 layers down the pyramid, at best. The physicality would be too much. You would have to reach a level where their fitness overpowered the strength and pace  of the male players


----------



## D-S (Jul 27, 2022)

3offTheTee said:



			Great result.

What League would The England Ladies survive/ win in The UK in a male league?
		
Click to expand...

It’s about as relevant as knowing what ranking Dina Asher-Smith would be in male sprinting or Marianne Vos in Mens cycling.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 27, 2022)

Bunkermagnet said:



			TV: Sweden are rank number 2 in the World
Wife: Whos number one then?
ME: USA I think you'll find
Wife :Why aren't they there then...?
Me:......did you really just ask that??
		
Click to expand...

Funny! I did think it a bit daft when one pundit said "the level of opponent goes up a notch for the final"...ummm...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 27, 2022)

How refreshing has it all been 

The games have been great to watch , we had a great time at MK stadium , atmosphere has been electric but friendly 

The play has been highly skilful without all the acting 

No tribalism 

Sport how it should be played - fair but tough

The England team have been superb , so clinical but at times having to grind like the Spain game 

Really hope the final is a great game and they get over the line - would be fully deserved 

But even if they don’t they will have made the country proud and also I hope boosted Womens Football and that more can get behind the leagues


----------



## Neilds (Jul 27, 2022)

Pity that the gutter press have to resort to posting bikini pics of some of the players.  Why do they always try to drag things down to the lowest level.  What's the betting we have a glamour parade off between England and our opponents before the final? It is cringeworthy and does nothing for moving the ladies game forward.


----------



## Neilds (Jul 27, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			I cannot help but think that the current Lioness manager (Sarina Weigman) is getting a hell of a lot more out of her players than the previous manager Phil Neville ever did.
		
Click to expand...

She clearly has a plan and a settled starting eleven, even her substitutes are mainly the same and made around the same time each match.  All those managers who tinker with line ups and formations should take a leaf out of her book.


----------



## hairball_89 (Jul 27, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			...

But even if they don’t they will have made the country proud and also I hope boosted Womens Football and that more can get behind the leagues
		
Click to expand...

This for me is a huge part of it. I've mentioned a few times I have a  season ticket for Brighton women. It's £40 for the year. The men's team that's 1 match. Kids are £3 on the gate. 

That is football accessible to anyone. I've seen awful matches in the rain. I've seen brilliant football in the sun. But it's still going to the game. And for me, that's what it's about. Go watch a game and have some fun. Standing on a concrete terrace is also just better than sitting in a plastic seat that's too small for any normal sized human! Although there aren't enough good songs yet... That'll come tho.


----------



## GB72 (Jul 27, 2022)

hairball_89 said:



			This for me is a huge part of it. I've mentioned a few times I have a  season ticket for Brighton women. It's £40 for the year. The men's team that's 1 match. Kids are £3 on the gate.

That is football accessible to anyone. I've seen awful matches in the rain. I've seen brilliant football in the sun. But it's still going to the game. And for me, that's what it's about. Go watch a game and have some fun. Standing on a concrete terrace is also just better than sitting in a plastic seat that's too small for any normal sized human! Although there aren't enough good songs yet... That'll come tho.
		
Click to expand...

From watching it on TV, the womens' game also appears to have a lovely, friendly family friendly atmosphere and that is a massive bonus for me. My wife has said she would consider going to watch a womens' game but the mere thought of going to a mens' match fill her with dread.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 27, 2022)

nickjdavis said:



			Utterly brilliant.

Russo's backheel nutmeg....does it count for Goal of the Season for last season or next?

Earp's save in the second half....as good as Bank's in 1970.

The verve, flair and fearlessness that the team try to play with is surely something that the men's team, management and coaching staff need to take notice of?
		
Click to expand...

It was a good backheel.
But it’s masking the fact she missed an absolute sitter ( from six yards hit it straight at the keeper) in the build up so goal of the season I think not


----------



## nickjdavis (Jul 27, 2022)

clubchamp98 said:



			It was a good backheel.
But it’s masking the fact she missed an absolute sitter ( from six yards hit it straight at the keeper) in the build up so goal of the season I think not
		
Click to expand...

Surely the 2nd phase of play means that the original miss does not count in the analysis of how good a goal it was?

Seriously though....one could say that the goal deserved special credit simply because Russo didn't dwell on the miss and feel sorry for herself, but instead regained possession, composed herself, and did what she did.

I can only imagine that if Ronaldo or Messi did something similar the pundits would be gushing like adoring schoolkids, waxing lyrical about how it was something that only they could conjure up.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 27, 2022)

clubchamp98 said:



			It was a good backheel.
But it’s masking the fact she missed an absolute sitter ( from six yards hit it straight at the keeper) in the build up so goal of the season I think not
		
Click to expand...

Great save by the keeper but then I’d say the Sweden keeper wouldn’t be happy with all 4 England goals 😬


----------



## Neilds (Jul 27, 2022)

clubchamp98 said:



			It was a good backheel.
But it’s masking the fact she missed an absolute sitter ( from six yards hit it straight at the keeper) in the build up so goal of the season I think not
		
Click to expand...

Blimey, someone's glass is half empty!


----------



## Swango1980 (Jul 27, 2022)

Neilds said:



*Pity that the gutter press have to resort to posting bikini pics of some of the players.*  Why do they always try to drag things down to the lowest level.  What's the betting we have a glamour parade off between England and our opponents before the final? It is cringeworthy and does nothing for moving the ladies game forward.
		
Click to expand...

Sort of get your point. I hate the gutter press anyway for lots of reasons, so if they are focusing on pics like that instead of the quality of the football played then that is a joke. I've not seen the context of the photos / articles you refer to as I don't buy or look at the tabloids. However, I'm sure they did exactly the same thing when the likes of David Beckham chilled out at the beach in his swim shorts. Until the general population are no longer interested in such articles, I believe their general philosophy will be "sex sells"


----------



## Swango1980 (Jul 27, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			Why are the women not yet screaming when in agony when they are tackled like the men do. 😳😉
		
Click to expand...

They don't get tackled as hard...

Although, the more likely point is that many male footballers grow up to believe they are invincible. They are Gods in many people's eyes and they can do no wrong. So, if an opponent dares to tackles them, they'll throw themselves to the ground and cry like a baby, to try and send the signal out that losing the ball was not their fault, and they were somehow cheated out of it. And, because the refs are fooled by it, it has embedded itself into the game.

Whereas the womens game is nowhere near that high profile. This could be one of the biggest growing points in the game, at least in the UK. But, up until this point, none of the England players are household names, unless that household have already had an interest in the ladies game. The players do not have the same exposure as the men, and therefore their egos have not had the chance to get ahead of themselves. Given that so much fewer girls play football, and all the obstacles they would face as a child (basically, lack of other girls or teams to play for) trying to get into the game, I am sure the girls that make it to this level have had an extra special drive to get to this point. Things not exactly handed to them on a plate. So, I guess they are more likely to have that pure love of the game, unlike a handful of male footballers who were sort of lured into the fame and fortune of it, and had the ability to benefit from it.

Would be nice to see this move the women's game forward, and hopefully the players will continue to play the game without the theatrics. The games have been great to watch (certainly much better than watching the male England side, or my side man Utd over the last few years)


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 27, 2022)

nickjdavis said:



			Surely the 2nd phase of play means that the original miss does not count in the analysis of how good a goal it was?

Seriously though....one could say that the goal deserved special credit simply because Russo didn't dwell on the miss and feel sorry for herself, but instead regained possession, composed herself, and did what she did.

I can only imagine that if Ronaldo or Messi did something similar the pundits would be gushing like adoring schoolkids, waxing lyrical about how it was something that only they could conjure up.
		
Click to expand...

I agree. I was howling at the TV when she missed (felt we needed a 3rd to be sure) but she chased the loose ball and had the presence of mind to try something outrageous. So outrageous the two defenders and keeper didn't see it coming. Felt a bit sorry for the keeper!


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 27, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			Why are the women not yet screaming when in agony when they are tackled like the men do. 😳😉
		
Click to expand...

Did you watch the Spanish?
Even my wife commented on how easy they went down and started rolling around. Obviously the Spanish play book is gender neutral


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 27, 2022)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Did you watch the Spanish?
Even my wife commented on how easy they went down and started rolling around. Obviously the Spanish play book is gender neutral

Click to expand...

😂😂😂👍


----------



## nickjdavis (Jul 27, 2022)

Swango1980 said:



			They don't get tackled as hard...

So, if an opponent dares to tackles them, they'll throw themselves to the ground and cry like a baby, to try and send the signal out that losing the ball was not their fault, and they were somehow cheated out of it.
		
Click to expand...

A bit like pro golfers then when they shout MUD BALL!!! to let the world know that it wasn't their fault when they hit a bad shot.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 27, 2022)

nickjdavis said:



			Surely the 2nd phase of play means that the original miss does not count in the analysis of how good a goal it was?

Seriously though....one could say that the goal deserved special credit simply because Russo didn't dwell on the miss and feel sorry for herself, but instead regained possession, composed herself, and did what she did.

I can only imagine that if Ronaldo or Messi did something similar the pundits would be gushing like adoring schoolkids, waxing lyrical about how it was something that only they could conjure up.
		
Click to expand...

Pretty sure Ronaldo or Messi would have put the first chance away.
Not saying it wasn’t a good goal it was a very good clever finish.
But goal of the season really.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 27, 2022)

Neilds said:



			Blimey, someone's glass is half empty!
		
Click to expand...

I would pull the prem players for it and have many times.
Six yds out open goal and hits it straight at the keeper.
Goal of the season not.
Mind you that reminds me of a few prem strikers , miss easy chances then score a world class goal.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 27, 2022)

clubchamp98 said:



			Pretty sure Ronaldo or Messi would have put the first chance away.
Not saying it wasn’t a good goal it was a very good clever finish.
But goal of the season really.
		
Click to expand...

Wait till Salah scores a tap in you will be wetting ur pants.
Absolute class finish


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 27, 2022)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Did you watch the Spanish?
Even my wife commented on how easy they went down and started rolling around. Obviously the Spanish play book is gender neutral

Click to expand...

That’s down to the coaching.
So it will come as the money and pressure gets higher.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 27, 2022)

pokerjoke said:



			Wait till Salah scores a tap in you will be wetting ur pants.
Absolute class finish
		
Click to expand...

See post 58.
I didn’t say it wasn’t a good finish. In fact I have said it was.
But pointed out it was a shocking miss that led to it.


----------



## Swango1980 (Jul 27, 2022)

clubchamp98 said:



			Pretty sure Ronaldo or Messi would have put the first chance away.
Not saying it wasn’t a good goal it was a very good clever finish.
But goal of the season really.
		
Click to expand...

Ronaldo and Messi have both missed "sitters". Every great striker of all time have. They've also his less than perfect shots that have gone in. For the situation last night the ball came in quickly, and the striker got a good contact on it. However, the keeper was simply in a good position and made a good reaction save. No striker ever decides to finish off every chance into the extreme corner of the net, making it impossible for the keeper. Often, when they do, they they get accused of being too cute, and should just have got the laces through it.

It was a good chance, but the keeper simply made a good save. Ironically, a much poorer contact might have resulted in the ball going in, of the ball had gone in a different direction. However, the finish afterwards was fantasic. If Henry or Ronaldo had done it, it would be amongst their career highlight reel, and they'd be heaped in praise. Whereas an English female striker does it, and it is downplayed because the keeper saved the initial chance. Mind you, does it really matter? Remember the overhead kick Rooney scored against City? Would the goal have been less fantastic if the clip started a little earlier, to show Rooney miss an open net?


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 27, 2022)

Swango1980 said:



			Ronaldo and Messi have both missed "sitters". Every great striker of all time have. They've also his less than perfect shots that have gone in. For the situation last night the ball came in quickly, and the striker got a good contact on it. However, the keeper was simply in a good position and made a good reaction save. No striker ever decides to finish off every chance into the extreme corner of the net, making it impossible for the keeper. Often, when they do, they they get accused of being too cute, and should just have got the laces through it.

It was a good chance, but the keeper simply made a good save. Ironically, a much poorer contact might have resulted in the ball going in, of the ball had gone in a different direction. However, the finish afterwards was fantasic. If Henry or Ronaldo had done it, it would be amongst their career highlight reel, and they'd be heaped in praise. Whereas an English female striker does it, and it is downplayed because the keeper saved the initial chance. Mind you, does it really matter? Remember the overhead kick Rooney scored against City? Would the goal have been less fantastic if the clip started a little earlier, to show Rooney miss an open net?
		
Click to expand...

Yes all that is true .
I merely pointed out the run up to the “ goal of the season “ was a horrendous miss .


----------



## Swango1980 (Jul 27, 2022)

clubchamp98 said:



			Yes all that is true .
I merely pointed out the run up to the “ goal of the season “ was a horrendous miss .
		
Click to expand...

Again, based on what I said, I don't think it was a "horrendous" miss.

Personally, I would say a horrendous miss is one in which a goal is guaranteed, until an absolute shocker from the striker. Think Ronnie Rosenthal or that one doing the rounds recently, where the ball was virtually over the line and the attacker inexplicably kicked it away from goal.

Last night, I'd place it as an excellent opportunity. The striker did what most would do, and quickly put a strong foot on it. It was an instinct shot, not under control, time to look up and decide what corner of the net to put it in. Sadly for her, although she got a strong foot on it, the keeper was in a good position.

Ask Ronnie Rosenthal would he think he'd do anything differently if that situation came up again, and he'd almost certainly say hit it lower. The technique let him down. Ask Russo, and I am sure if the situation arose again she'd still try and get a strong shot off quickly. You sacrifice accuracy and not fully knowing where the keeper is and how they can react, but benefit from getting the shot away quickly, thus making it less likely a defender will crop up from somewhere and get a block, or keeper has even more chance to set themselves and close the angle. 

But, even if classed as a horrendous miss by some, how long needs to pass before an unbelievable goal could be considered as a contender as goal of the season (again, referring to my Rooney comment).


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 27, 2022)

Swango1980 said:



			Again, based on what I said, I don't think it was a "horrendous" miss.

Personally, I would say a horrendous miss is one in which a goal is guaranteed, until an absolute shocker from the striker. Think Ronnie Rosenthal or that one doing the rounds recently, where the ball was virtually over the line and the attacker inexplicably kicked it away from goal.

Last night, I'd place it as an excellent opportunity. The striker did what most would do, and quickly put a strong foot on it. It was an instinct shot, not under control, time to look up and decide what corner of the net to put it in. Sadly for her, although she got a strong foot on it, the keeper was in a good position.

Ask Ronnie Rosenthal would he think he'd do anything differently if that situation came up again, and he'd almost certainly say hit it lower. The technique let him down. Ask Russo, and I am sure if the situation arose again she'd still try and get a strong shot off quickly. You sacrifice accuracy and not fully knowing where the keeper is and how they can react, but benefit from getting the shot away quickly, thus making it less likely a defender will crop up from somewhere and get a block, or keeper has even more chance to set themselves and close the angle.

But, even if classed as a horrendous miss by some, how long needs to pass before an unbelievable goal could be considered as a contender as goal of the season (again, referring to my Rooney comment).
		
Click to expand...

Well once again I don’t really disagree with your analysis.
Apart from an International footballer who hits the keeper in the middle of the goal from six yds.
Imo that’s a sitter other opinions are avaliable.
It was merely in context to the “ goal of this or next season” comment

Is it poor finishing or good goalkeeping? She’s in the centre of the goal.
How many times have we seen this in the prem.?
Every week you see strikers just hit it at the keeper

In the RR goal miss I always think would Robbie Fowler or Michael Owen have missed that ?
Can’t belive the amount of posts on what was a throw away comment about a bad miss.
It was a bad miss.
A brilliant recovery.
Fantastic bit of skill to score.
But still a bad miss imo of course.

Quite enjoyed the game.
But the backheel wasn’t even the best goal in the game never mind the season.!
Thought the first goal was fantastic.
Great touch ,control, and finished with real class.


----------



## Swango1980 (Jul 27, 2022)

clubchamp98 said:



			Well once again I don’t really disagree with your analysis.
Apart from an International footballer who hits the keeper in the middle of the goal from six yds.
Imo that’s a sitter other opinions are avaliable.
It was merely in context to the “ goal of this or next season” comment

Is it poor finishing or good goalkeeping? She’s in the centre of the goal.
How many times have we seen this in the prem.?
Every week you see strikers just hit it at the keeper

In the RR goal miss I always think would Robbie Fowler or Michael Owen have missed that ?
		
Click to expand...

It was simply a discussion about "what is a bad miss". I wasn't slating you, it is subjective and so different people will have different opinions. You say it is a bad miss, I say it is harsh.

Yes, we see strikers not score those types of chances frequently in the PL. They are amongst the worlds elite players, and they miss them. And, they continue to miss them throughout their career. Sometimes there is a place to be critical, when their technique lets them down and they duff it. But, other times it is just a situation where the shot was blocked and they wouldn't necessarily do anything different if the chance came again. Annoys me when Shearer says "poor miss, they should have scored", forgetting there will have been many times he had close range shots saved throughout his career. And he was world class, and doing what he would normally do in that situation.

If you need to ask yourself would Robbie Fowler or Owen have scored that chance, in all fairness all you are doing is looking at their career highlights with rose tinted glasses. All the excellent goals they scored. Again, like Shearer, a fine striker. But, I am sure he will not have scored every chance he has had from a similar position as last night. I bet some were saved by keepers, even though he got a great shot off.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jul 27, 2022)

Reported in the local paper tonight. Georgia Stanway is  from Barrow and  her parents’ were attending the match last night.

Some thieves were aware of this and they went and attempted  to burgle the house.

Fortunately a neighbour managed to disturb them and nothing was taken.

What a sad world we live in.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 27, 2022)

Swango1980 said:



			It was simply a discussion about "what is a bad miss". I wasn't slating you, it is subjective and so different people will have different opinions. You say it is a bad miss, I say it is harsh.

Yes, we see strikers not score those types of chances frequently in the PL. They are amongst the worlds elite players, and they miss them. And, they continue to miss them throughout their career. Sometimes there is a place to be critical, when their technique lets them down and they duff it. But, other times it is just a situation where the shot was blocked and they wouldn't necessarily do anything different if the chance came again. Annoys me when Shearer says "poor miss, they should have scored", forgetting there will have been many times he had close range shots saved throughout his career. And he was world class, and doing what he would normally do in that situation.

If you need to ask yourself would Robbie Fowler or Owen have scored that chance, in all fairness all you are doing is looking at their career highlights with rose tinted glasses. All the excellent goals they scored. Again, like Shearer, a fine striker. But, I am sure he will not have scored every chance he has had from a similar position as last night. I bet some were saved by keepers, even though he got a great shot off.
		
Click to expand...

Enjoy a good debate I never thought you were slating me.
As you say we all have opinions.
Fancy a go at the save was better than “Banks” in the same post ! I mean come on.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 27, 2022)

clubchamp98 said:



			That’s down to the coaching.
So it will come as the money and pressure gets higher.
		
Click to expand...

I dont doubt that, but it is very obvious the English girls are in general very naive in the arts of "winning" a free kick  or booking against an opponent.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 27, 2022)

Bunkermagnet said:



			I dont doubt that, but it is very obvious the English girls are in general very naive in the arts of "winning" a free kick  or booking against an opponent.
		
Click to expand...

I can’t see why !
Havnt they been watching Sky or MOTD.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 27, 2022)

clubchamp98 said:



			I can’t see why !
Havnt they been watching Sky or MOTD.
		
Click to expand...

Probably because they havent yet done much simulation training like the Spanish and Italians do from a very early time.


----------



## Golfmmad (Jul 27, 2022)

Bunkermagnet said:



			I dont doubt that, but it is very obvious the English girls are in general very naive in the arts of "winning" a free kick  or booking against an opponent.
		
Click to expand...

And long may that continue. 
I can't stand the cheating these days that goes on in the premiership. 
Love watching the women's game, refreshing and proper football.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 27, 2022)

Golfmmad said:



			And long may that continue.
I can't stand the cheating these days that goes on in the premiership.
Love watching the women's game, refreshing and proper football.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not so sure...the French and Germans were much more versed in the cheating aspects tonight.
I do hope we thrash the Germans


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 27, 2022)

Bunkermagnet said:



			I'm not so sure...the French and Germans were much more versed in the cheating aspects tonight.
I do hope we thrash the Germans
		
Click to expand...

Well I hope that’s were the ref and officials earn their money.


----------



## fundy (Jul 27, 2022)

clubchamp98 said:



			Well I hope that’s were the ref and officials earn their money.
		
Click to expand...


well they didnt tonight, ref was awful tried to let everything go which just encouraged more and more as the game went on culminating in an awful tackle which only saw yellow


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 28, 2022)

fundy said:



			well they didnt tonight, ref was awful tried to let everything go which just encouraged more and more as the game went on culminating in an awful tackle which only saw yellow
		
Click to expand...

Exactly,far too much has been let go. The Swedish girl who couldn’t believe she got away with  a ‘telling off” for the professional foul she committed to take the English girl out early on in the game was a prime example.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 28, 2022)

Nice Sunday viewing coming up. Grand Prix followed by the womens final.
Cushty.


----------



## rosecott (Jul 28, 2022)

From the BBC website:

"*The government has ruled out granting the country an additional bank holiday if England win the women's Euros.*

It comes after growing calls among fans on social media for a special holiday should the team triumph over Germany in Sunday's final.

Labour leader Sir Keir Starmer backed the calls, proposing a "proper day of celebration" in England if it happens."

Really?


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 28, 2022)

rosecott said:



			From the BBC website:

"*The government has ruled out granting the country an additional bank holiday if England win the women's Euros.*

It comes after growing calls among fans on social media for a special holiday should the team triumph over Germany in Sunday's final.

Labour leader Sir Keir Starmer backed the calls, proposing a "proper day of celebration" in England if it happens."

Really?
		
Click to expand...

Ridiculous - any excuse for a day off work though


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 28, 2022)

fundy said:



			well they didnt tonight, ref was awful tried to let everything go which just encouraged more and more as the game went on culminating in an awful tackle which only saw yellow
		
Click to expand...

No change there then.!


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 28, 2022)

Company director just sent an email out.

*Just as we did with the Men’s Euros 2021 final last year, to recognise the momentous occasion – and to ensure that we’re living up to our ‘Safety First’ value – I am pleased to announce that we will be relaxing our normal site and office start times on Monday morning in the UK.*

Surprised they did that but fair play to them. Probably had to since they did for the men's and don't want to be accused of gender discrimination. (I'm on leave Monday anyway so makes no difference to me though.)


----------



## Swango1980 (Jul 28, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Company director just sent an email out.

*Just as we did with the Men’s Euros 2021 final last year, to recognise the momentous occasion – and to ensure that we’re living up to our ‘Safety First’ value – I am pleased to announce that we will be relaxing our normal site and office start times on Monday morning in the UK.*

Surprised they did that but fair play to them. Probably had to since they did for the men's and don't want to be accused of gender discrimination. (I'm on leave Monday anyway so makes no difference to me though.)
		
Click to expand...

Sign of the times we live in. Unless your work place has a disproportional amount of employees who have absolutely loved the women's Euros so much, that many are exhibiting the same sort of euphoria that goes on when the Men's team do well. If that was the case, then fair enough, as it is very much a bespoke reaction to the workforce they have.


----------



## hairball_89 (Jul 28, 2022)

Swango1980 said:



*Sign of the times we live in. *Unless your work place has a disproportional amount of employees who have absolutely loved the women's Euros so much, that many are exhibiting the same sort of euphoria that goes on when the Men's team do well. If that was the case, then fair enough, as it is very much a bespoke reaction to the workforce they have.
		
Click to expand...

And why is that a bad thing? really. 

That email basically says "hi everyone. England are in a final. it's great. Enjoy it, enjoy yourselves and if you're worse for wear then look after yourselves and others and don't come in early" That's a sensible employer in my book.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 28, 2022)

hairball_89 said:



			And why is that a bad thing? really.

That email basically says "hi everyone. England are in a final. it's great. Enjoy it, enjoy yourselves and if you're worse for wear then look after yourselves and others and don't come in early" That's a sensible employer in my book.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed, I was surprised to see it but pleasantly surprised. They probably felt like they had to having done the same for the men's, but still it's no bad thing. I think it's funny though as a lot of people probably had no intention of watching it, but I'm sure they'll happily stroll in late on Monday anyway.


----------



## Swango1980 (Jul 28, 2022)

hairball_89 said:



			And why is that a bad thing? really.

That email basically says "hi everyone. England are in a final. it's great. Enjoy it, enjoy yourselves and if you're worse for wear then look after yourselves and others and don't come in early" That's a sensible employer in my book.
		
Click to expand...

I never said EVERYTHING in the times we live in is 100% either bad or good. I was simply pointing out that it is the sign of the times we live in.

You've interpreted the e-mail as "enjoy yourselves, etc etc". If you actually read the other bit of my post, that you didn't highlight, you will see that I agreed that this is fair enough if it fits in with your workforce. Sadly, you just read the quote "Sign of the times we live in" and jumped to the usual conclusions and went on the defensive.

However, if the only reason that the employer did this was to avoid being accused of "gender discrimination", as given as a possible reason in the post I responded to, then in my opinion this is a bad reason to do such a thing. What sensible person would agree that not allowing flexible work hours was because the boss looked less favourably on women? Then you'd get to the point of where do you draw the line? If the youth teams do well in a major championship, or teams with players with disabilities, etc. does the employer need to allow flexible working hours to avoid accusations of other types of discrimination?


----------



## CliveW (Jul 28, 2022)

Germany will win on penalties!


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 28, 2022)

CliveW said:



			Germany will win on penalties!
		
Click to expand...

The BBC bigging up the England v Germany rivalry for the final on Sunday despite the ex England player saying there wasn’t really a rivalry in the womens game.
Slightly annoyed me this morning 😤


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 28, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			The BBC bigging up the England v Germany rivalry for the final on Sunday despite the ex England player saying there wasn’t really a rivalry in the womens game.
Slightly annoyed me this morning 😤
		
Click to expand...

Would expect it from the likes of the Mail and the Sun but from the BBC is a bit disappointing.


----------



## CliveW (Jul 28, 2022)

Up here, north of the border, a lot are more than annoyed with the BBC as to the amount of coverage this is getting! The lead up to the semi final was well over the top with the first ten minutes of the main news taken up on the subject and other talk shows obsessed with it. I for one, will be glad when it's over, but dreading it if England do win as we'll never hear the end of it!


----------



## Swango1980 (Jul 28, 2022)

CliveW said:



			Up here, north of the border, a lot are more than annoyed with the BBC as to the amount of coverage this is getting! The lead up to the semi final was well over the top with the first ten minutes of the main news taken up on the subject and other talk shows obsessed with it. I for one, will be glad when it's over, but dreading it if England do win as we'll never hear the end of it!
		
Click to expand...

Do you not have BBC Scotland? Surely they could have shown repeats of Rab C. Nesbitt?


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 28, 2022)

Swango1980 said:



			Do you not have BBC Scotland? Surely they could have shown repeats of Rab C. Nesbitt?
		
Click to expand...

Or highlights of Scottish football history instead.. that would have filled the first 2 minutes anyway.


----------



## CliveW (Jul 28, 2022)

Swango1980 said:



			Do you not have BBC Scotland? Surely they could have shown repeats of Rab C. Nesbitt?
		
Click to expand...

BBC Scotland have been showing all the English matches live including the recent FA cup.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 28, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Or highlights of Scottish football history instead.. that would have filled the first 2 minutes anyway.
		
Click to expand...

A minute 30 longer than a tour of Spurs trophy room at least…


----------



## fundy (Jul 28, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			A minute 30 longer than a tour of Spurs trophy room at least…
		
Click to expand...


Ouch


----------



## BiMGuy (Jul 28, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Or highlights of Scottish football history instead.. that would have filled the first 2 minutes anyway.
		
Click to expand...

They could have shown highlights of them winning the Euros 0-0 against England. Or maybe highlights of how the Scottish womens Euros games 😂.

The bitterness is strong.

It’s also nice to see the Victor Meldrew vibe being brought to another discussion. If people don’t like the subject, why not stay out of it?

I can’t stand cricket or rugby as they are terminally dull. So I don’t go in the threads.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 28, 2022)

We've won 8 FA Cups! Eight! Scotland have won... err... that Archie Gemmill goal??


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 28, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			We've won 8 FA Cups! Eight! Scotland have won... err... that Archie Gemmill goal??
		
Click to expand...

8? Ok, I stand corrected. A minute 45 seconds…


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 28, 2022)

The joy of this particular final is that the usual underclass that emerge for an England mens football final, consume ridiculous amounts of lager and then feel the need to punch anything that moves or kick in shop windows won't be seen dead near it, so those that want to enjoy it can do so quite safely & without having to worry.


----------



## hairball_89 (Jul 28, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			The joy of this particular final is that the usual underclass that emerge for an England mens football final, consume ridiculous amounts of lager and then feel the need to punch anything that moves or kick in shop windows won't be seen dead near it, so those that want to enjoy it can do so quite safely & without having to worry.
		
Click to expand...

That's the plan! They'll all be at home screaming at the tele about how wembley is full but nobody cares anyway! 

I'll be there having a great time whatever the outcome. And I'll try not to punch anything on the way home!


----------



## 4LEX (Jul 29, 2022)

It's been refreshing to see no egos, no diving, no timewasting and no backchat to the ref. 

And more importantly - a team that plays without fear and doesn't sit back at 1-0. Let's hope Southgate is watching on.


----------



## RRidges (Jul 30, 2022)

CliveW said:



			Germany will win on penalties!
		
Click to expand...

Nah! England aren't that good.
Germany 2-0 against a plucky but not quite good enough England.
I actually hope I'm wrong though. It's been a far better watch than most PL/CL games. The only negative has been the generally poor quality of GKs compared to outfielders.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 30, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			The joy of this particular final is that the usual underclass that emerge for an England mens football final, consume ridiculous amounts of lager and then feel the need to punch anything that moves or kick in shop windows won't be seen dead near it, so those that want to enjoy it can do so quite safely & without having to worry.
		
Click to expand...

My wife, and a few of her friends have all bought lovely new frocks, had their hair and eyebrows done and have painted their nails pretty colours. They've also got a few bottles of prosecco in, some mild flavoured Pringles and have placed vases of beautiful flowers around the living room. It all looks rather lovely.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jul 31, 2022)

This referee worries me. Got this nanny idea of what a yellow card is.
If the tackle is cynical or nasty or reckless, then yes. But a ball being played, not in anyone's actual possession, and as you go to kick it, an opponent puts their foot there. Then writhes in agony. So she gives a yellow.
A proponent of non contact football?
Not good !


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 31, 2022)

Shocking first half,totally void of any quality, hopefully will improve.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 31, 2022)

Swinglowandslow said:



			This referee worries me. Got this nanny idea of what a yellow card is.
If the tackle is cynical or nasty or reckless, then yes. But a ball being played, not in anyone's actual possession, and as you go to kick it, an opponent puts their foot there. Then writhes in agony. So she gives a yellow.
A proponent of non contact football?
Not good !
		
Click to expand...

Yet prior to Stanway's booking there were two pretty robust fouls on England players in succession and nothing. Also twice had a word with a German player to calm it down yet our bookings were straight out with a yellow. Perhaps she'd been advised to try not to be swayed by the home crowd and is over doing that?!


----------



## Oddsocks (Jul 31, 2022)

The English team seem to play with so much more passion than the chaps do, bravo 👏👏👏


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 31, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			The English team seem to play with so much more passion than the chaps do, bravo 👏👏👏
		
Click to expand...

I've so enjoyed the whole atmosphere - less hatred/tribalism on show. With the Commonwealths on at the same time it reminds me what sport should be about.


----------



## Reemul (Jul 31, 2022)

Quality is rubbish, think this could be a Germany win atm


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 31, 2022)

Reemul said:



			Quality is rubbish, think this could be a Germany win atm
		
Click to expand...

Finals can be a very nervy occasion and this is one of them.
But the refs had a shocker up to now.
Game needs a bit of individual magic.

So much for the ladies not arguing with officials ,or nasty leaving your foot in.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jul 31, 2022)

Haven't really watched much up to now. Agree with the sentiments that there's a good dollop of passion, and less play-acting and histrionics, which is good. But have to say, not very excited by the football itself. A bit pedestrian - a bit like watching League 2 football.  Is it just this game, or is it always like that? 

But still hoping that England win


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 31, 2022)

What a finish.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 31, 2022)

The referee is chucking cards around like confetti,  the commentator is talking incessantly ( I've turned the sound almost off).  Until the goal it's been dire.


----------



## RichA (Jul 31, 2022)

What a pass. What a finish.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 31, 2022)

chrisd said:



			The referee is chucking cards around like confetti,  the commentator is talking incessantly ( I've turned the sound almost off).  Until the goal it's been dire.
		
Click to expand...

Yes it’s like they are explaining everything to us .


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 31, 2022)

Wow some finish that 😳


----------



## RichA (Jul 31, 2022)

clubchamp98 said:



			Yes it’s like they are explaining everything to us .
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps the coverage isn't aimed at middle-aged blokes who already know everything there is to know about football. 🙄


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 31, 2022)

clubchamp98 said:



			Yes it’s like they are explaining everything to us .
		
Click to expand...

Im not sure that a life long football fan is where the coverage is being aimed at 

There will prob be millions who don’t normally watch football who are tuning in and it’s those new to the game who they are explaining things too


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 31, 2022)

RichA said:



			Are you 14? That's extremely lame.
		
Click to expand...

And a half


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 31, 2022)

Crouchy just come on for England?


----------



## BiMGuy (Jul 31, 2022)

RichA said:



			Perhaps the coverage isn't aimed at middle-aged blokes who already know everything there is to know about football. 🙄
		
Click to expand...

Having read the football thread on here there are more than a few middle aged blokes who could do with watching 😁


----------



## IainP (Jul 31, 2022)

Just checked on the wording, it does say "men"
🤞 for England's Women

https://www.brainyquote.com/quotes/gary_lineker_422219


----------



## CliveW (Jul 31, 2022)

Just loving the BBC's neutral, unbiased commentary!!!


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 31, 2022)

Come on lasses, get it over the line 💪


----------



## Swango1980 (Jul 31, 2022)

CliveW said:



			Just loving the BBC's neutral, unbiased commentary!!!
		
Click to expand...

Just loving the moaning Scotsman


----------



## theoneandonly (Jul 31, 2022)

Well done England

Congrats 🥳- first major international football tournament won by England for 60 years 👏

Guess it’s come home now 😂


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 31, 2022)

Congrats 🥳- first major international football tournament won by England for 60 years 👏

Guess it’s come home now 😂


----------



## adam6177 (Jul 31, 2022)

theoneandonly said:



			Well done England

Congrats 🥳- first major international football tournament won by England for 60 years 👏

Guess it’s come home now 😂
		
Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			Congrats 🥳- first major international football tournament won by England for 60 years 👏

Guess it’s come home now 😂
		
Click to expand...

How curious 🧐


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 31, 2022)

Fabulous result, well done England 😃😃😃


----------



## theoneandonly (Jul 31, 2022)

adam6177 said:



			How curious 🧐
		
Click to expand...

Yah I think he's disappointed not to be first with the congrats.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 31, 2022)

Fantastic result,well done ladies


----------



## BiMGuy (Jul 31, 2022)

Great performance in extra time by England.

And a shout to our keeper who has made some incredible saves.

Hopefully this will encourage more girls to try football.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 31, 2022)

adam6177 said:



			How curious 🧐
		
Click to expand...

😂 that is bizarre


----------



## Imurg (Jul 31, 2022)

There's an echo in here....in here.....in here...


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 31, 2022)

Great game
Great team result
Fantastic manager.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 31, 2022)

Will someone kidnap the stadium DJ & put on "We Are The Champions" by Queen.  Please.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 31, 2022)

Just brilliant. Maybe the commentary should have been in German 

Get in ladies. So many girls watching will believe in their dream. As a kid I played footie every spare minute and until my Dad dragged me indoors. At school I played hockey and netball as it was all there was. Did I ever dream of being a footballer - of course not as it wasn't even the thing dreams were made of then. So many women have fought for this and truly sacrificed - proud to be English and even more proud to be an Englishwoman!!

Get in!


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 31, 2022)

Nuff said


----------



## GB72 (Jul 31, 2022)

Great result and I hope that this really kick-starts the game with greater coverage and bigger crowds. I just hope it does not lose that wonderful family atmosphere at matches as the game grows


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 31, 2022)

Great result!
Hopefully a big step forward for Women's football in UK.


----------



## RichA (Jul 31, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Great result and I hope that this really kick-starts the game with greater coverage and bigger crowds. I just hope it does not lose that wonderful family atmosphere at matches as the game grows
		
Click to expand...

Be nice if it encourages family involvement across the sport generally and pushes out some of the toxicity.


----------



## KenL (Jul 31, 2022)

CliveW said:



			Just loving the BBC's neutral, unbiased commentary!!!
		
Click to expand...

Why would it be unbiased?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 31, 2022)

RichA said:



			Be nice if it encourages family involvement across the sport generally and pushes out some of the toxicity.
		
Click to expand...

The level of tribalism is far too deep within football for anything to change

The Premier League starts next week and unfortunately I think the win today will fade away 

The woman’s game will get a little boost and maybe some increased sponsership for the Premier League but I don’t think it will make too many dramatic changes


----------



## KenL (Jul 31, 2022)

Tremendous achievement, especially since the German team have been so dominant.
Great to watch a game too without so much play acting.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 31, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



*The level of tribalism is far too deep within football for anything to change*

The Premier League starts next week and unfortunately I think the win today will fade away

The woman’s game will get a little boost and maybe some increased sponsership for the Premier League but I don’t think it will make too many dramatic changes
		
Click to expand...

The tribalism in men's football is far to deep the change anything; fortunately that particular underclass want nothing to do with the women's game so there shouldn't be a reason why it can't bring a change to the women's game.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 31, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			The tribalism in men's football is far to deep the change anything; fortunately that particular underclass want nothing to do with the women's game so there shouldn't be a reason why it can't bring a change to the women's game.
		
Click to expand...

I'm currently planning to attend some WSL games if I can. I never have before but am pretty much done with the Men's game - the footie thread on here is something I wish I'd never dabbled in!! It's not only the fans but the behaviour of the players too which has turned me right off. 

I mean The Community Shield - a tinpot pre-season nothing match and still the behaviour from some was abhorrent and yet defended/deflected. I really haven't missed it this summer for the first time ever and have no real interest in it starting up again...or at least very little!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 31, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			The tribalism in men's football is far to deep the change anything; fortunately that particular underclass want nothing to do with the women's game so there shouldn't be a reason why it can't bring a change to the women's game.
		
Click to expand...

When it comes to supporting and the way the fans act then I don’t see there is much that needs to change within the womens game - it’s been shown the last two weeks that it can all be done with respect for each other whilst also supporting their team passionately


----------



## 4LEX (Jul 31, 2022)

Enjoyed that. First half I think the ref bottled it and ruined the game. No yellows for clear fouls against England and then two cheap yellows dished out to England players. From letting stuff go, to blowing up too much. It was like watching a PL game! It totally destroyed the game for 45 minutes.

Germany were the better side and missed some big chances while we just looked to swing in hopeful crosses. Any counters were stopped by White's poor touch or a bad final ball. Amazing finish for the goal and we then reverted to Southgate tactics hoping to hold out and paid the price. To bounce back from that and nick it in ET was amazing! I thought we'd blown it.

Great to see the scenes of genuine joy at the end. Well done girls!


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 31, 2022)

4LEX said:



			Enjoyed that. First half I think the ref bottled it and ruined the game. No yellows for clear fouls against England and then two cheap yellows dished out to England players. From letting stuff go, to blowing up too much. It was like watching a PL game! It totally destroyed the game for 45 minutes.

Germany were the better side and missed some big chances while we just looked to swing in hopeful crosses. Any counters were stopped by White's poor touch or a bad final ball. Amazing finish for the goal and we then reverted to Southgate tactics hoping to hold out and paid the price. To bounce back from that and nick it in ET was amazing! I thought we'd blown it.

*Great to see the scenes of genuine joy at the end.* Well done girls! 

Click to expand...

Those slow motion pictures of the unbridalled joy - emotional stuff!


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 31, 2022)

Well done the girls.
 The Germans knew how to play the ref, thats for sure with cheap shots. The England girls inability to throw in to their own team was quite worrying though.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 31, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			I'm currently planning to attend some WSL games if I can. I never have before but am pretty much done with the Men's game - the footie thread on here is something I wish I'd never dabbled in!! It's not only the fans but the behaviour of the players too which has turned me right off.

*I mean The Community Shield - a tinpot pre-season nothing match and still the behaviour from some was abhorrent and yet defended/deflected. *I really haven't missed it this summer for the first time ever and have no real interest in it starting up again...or at least very little!
		
Click to expand...

You know what I couldn’t of put it better, I went and there’s a lot I didn’t put in when I did a write up yesterday. I just could not be done with the hassle.


----------



## GB72 (Jul 31, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			You know what I couldn’t of put it better, I went and there’s a lot I didn’t put in when I did a write up yesterday. I just could not be done with the hassle.
		
Click to expand...

Just the atmosphere joy and celebration of this tournament compared to the toxicity of the men's euros is enough to convince me that I should go watch some women's matches


----------



## hairball_89 (Jul 31, 2022)

Incredible. Absolutely incredible. Just on the train home from the final. 

Walsh is a brilliant midfielder but how Mary Earps didn't get PoTM I'll never know. She was brilliant all game. The germans are no pushover and have won the thing 8 times for a reason. 

What a day out. And what a tournament. I believe, football is home.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 31, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553840759106830338

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553813286692569096
😂😂


----------



## HomecountiesJohn (Jul 31, 2022)

An amazing achievement from everyone involved in the team and those before them. 

I’m extremely proud of the women and I hope this encourages the next generation of young girls and women to take up the game.

I also hope the FA use this win as a springboard to enhance the women’s game.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 31, 2022)

RichA said:



			Perhaps the coverage isn't aimed at middle-aged blokes who already know everything there is to know about football. 🙄
		
Click to expand...

I expect it will put them off.!

Amazing win as some of them looked dead on their feet after 90mins.
Let’s hope all those young girls watching are inspired.

Made me laugh the spokesman for the FA bigging up their investment in womens football!
It was them who banned women from playing for years.


----------



## GB72 (Jul 31, 2022)

clubchamp98 said:



			I expect it will put them off.!

Amazing win as some of them looked dead on their feet after 90mins.
Let’s hope all those young girls watching are inspired.

Made me laugh the spokesman for the FA bigging up their investment in womens football!
It was them who banned women from playing for years.
		
Click to expand...

Be interesting to see which clubs Alex Scott was referring to who refused the use of their stadiums when asked in 2018


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 31, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Be interesting to see which clubs Alex Scott was referring to who refused the use of their stadiums when asked in 2018
		
Click to expand...

That’s one of my pet hates .
A casual accusation then won’t name names.
Just call them out so we all know.


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 1, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Im not sure that a life long football fan is where the coverage is being aimed at

There will prob be millions who don’t normally watch football who are tuning in and it’s those new to the game who they are explaining things too
		
Click to expand...

I watched it in a seriously crowded (for it) local - it was beer-o-clock on a pretty warm day after all. One group (half a dozen guys; 1 sister and partner) seemed very much into both codes. Bartender playing - for QPR Ladies - possibly contributed too. I'm v happy to be wrong in my prediction. 
Refreshing absence (well, vast reduction) of diving and other simulation was one of the very positive points. Unfortunately, that'll be one of the 'essential' skills that feature as other skills improve.


----------



## woofers (Aug 1, 2022)

Well, at least that’s sorted out all the end of year Sports awards for 2022.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 1, 2022)

clubchamp98 said:



			I expect it will put them off.!

Amazing win as some of them looked dead on their feet after 90mins.
Let’s hope all those young girls watching are inspired.

Made me laugh the spokesman for the FA bigging up their investment in womens football!
It was them who banned women from playing for years.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair to the FA, probably a different generation of employees. The current era have ploughed money in. I do get your point though. 

An interesting time for sport in schools now. There will be other sports groaning at this win. If the clamour in schools is for more girls playing football then which sport, or sports, has to give?


----------



## IanM (Aug 1, 2022)

Womens World Cup next year.... they couldn't,  could they?


----------



## GB72 (Aug 1, 2022)

Sadly I think that the media will have a big part to play in keeping the womens' game at at the forefront of peoples attentions and my cocern is that by the middle of the week it will be 'nothing to see over there, come and have a look at our shiny premier league' and all of the rhetoric spouted over the last few weeks will be soon forgotten and, like so many other sports and events, it will be steamrollered by the Premier League hype train. 

Hope I am wrong and I hope that the clubs will be doing all that they can to up the proomotion of the womens' game


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 1, 2022)

Wonder what the odds are on who will win Team SPOTY ?


----------



## GB72 (Aug 1, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			Wonder what the odds are on who will win Team SPOTY ?
		
Click to expand...

May still get OK odds as I suspect that it will depend on how the men do at the World Cup irrespective of how anyone feels about who deserves it more.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Aug 1, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			To be fair to the FA, probably a different generation of employees. The current era have ploughed money in. I do get your point though.

An interesting time for sport in schools now. There will be other sports groaning at this win. If the clamour in schools is for more girls playing football then which sport, or sports, has to give?
		
Click to expand...

That will depend more on which schools havnt sold their sports field for housing.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 1, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Sadly I think that the media will have a big part to play in keeping the womens' game at at the forefront of peoples attentions and my cocern is that by the middle of the week it will be 'nothing to see over there, come and have a look at our shiny premier league' and all of the rhetoric spouted over the last few weeks will be soon forgotten and, like so many other sports and events, it will be steamrollered by the Premier League hype train.

Hope I am wrong and I hope that the clubs will be doing all that they can to up the proomotion of the womens' game
		
Click to expand...

Think the biggest hurdle right now is getting it all sustainable 

Believe currently right now there is more money coming from the FA and Lottery etc to support the leagues etc because there isn’t enough money from the sponsorships etc 

So the league at the moment isn’t sustainable to stand on its own 

imo what needs to happen is the Clubs that the ladies teams are associated to need to provide more financial support for each club. 

If the ladies clubs are left to fend for themselves then it’s not going to take long before clubs start to struggle to be full time


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 1, 2022)

A quick search on Google shows the bum deal that women got in football from the powers that be.The FA. One could say there are similarities between Golf and football when it comes to women. I remember the good ole days When Rainworth welfare ladies a pit team were one of the top teams in the country alongside the Doncaster Belles. Alas no more.


----------



## IanM (Aug 1, 2022)

The sustainability issue is one all the way down the football pyramid outside the top clubs... or unless they have wealthy backers. 

Maybe the crowds in the WSL will grow this season??


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 1, 2022)

clubchamp98 said:



			That will depend more on which schools havnt sold their sports field for housing.
		
Click to expand...

There are only so many hours in the timetable, so many hours for PE. If one sport gets inserted, one has to leave. 

As with many sports now, it is the clubs at local level that become the real drivers, that is where the support needs to go. The fight for pitches will become more frantic so hopefully they don't build housing on every spare piece of land.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 1, 2022)

IanM said:



			The sustainability issue is one all the way down the football pyramid outside the top clubs... or unless they have wealthy backers.

*Maybe the crowds in the WSL will grow this season?*?
		
Click to expand...

If the game is to remain truly professional then this has to happen. It's okay for PL teams to subsidise their teams but you can not expect championship teams and below to pour money away. Most of them are fragile enough.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 1, 2022)

IanM said:



			The sustainability issue is one all the way down the football pyramid outside the top clubs... or unless they have wealthy backers.

Maybe the crowds in the WSL will grow this season??
		
Click to expand...

Crowds and media deals plus sponserships etc have to increase to allow the league to continue to be fully professional and to support the national teams etc

Would be good for the buzz of the recent win to carry the sport forward , it needs to create a legacy , unfortunately as seen after 2012 the legacy doesn’t last long unless it’s fully supported


----------



## GB72 (Aug 1, 2022)

Nice to see the German newspapers are taking it well, still bitter about 66 as well it sems:

One of the biggest newspapers in Germany, Bild, have gone even further, claiming the 2003 and 2007 world champions were ‘scammed’ and ‘cheated’ during the record-breaking final.

Many Germany fans still feel aggrieved over England’s controversial third goal in the 1966 World Cup final and Bild said: ‘Wembley fraud again! Even with video evidence, we are being scammed.

‘In the 2-1 defeat after extra time we are cheated again almost exactly 56 years after the Wembley goal scandal.’


----------



## hovis (Aug 1, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Sadly I think that the media will have a big part to play in keeping the womens' game at at the forefront of peoples attentions and my cocern is that by the middle of the week it will be 'nothing to see over there, come and have a look at our shiny premier league' and all of the rhetoric spouted over the last few weeks will be soon forgotten and, like so many other sports and events, it will be steamrollered by the Premier League hype train.

Hope I am wrong and I hope that the clubs will be doing all that they can to up the proomotion of the womens' game
		
Click to expand...

This is the issue.  The media shouldn't need to keep the game at the forefront of people's mind.  The women's game should be entertaining enough to sell itself.


----------



## KenL (Aug 1, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Nice to see the German newspapers are taking it well, still bitter about 66 as well it sems:

One of the biggest newspapers in Germany, Bild, have gone even further, claiming the 2003 and 2007 world champions were ‘scammed’ and ‘cheated’ during the record-breaking final.

Many Germany fans still feel aggrieved over England’s controversial third goal in the 1966 World Cup final and Bild said: ‘Wembley fraud again! Even with video evidence, we are being scammed.

‘In the 2-1 defeat after extra time we are cheated again almost exactly 56 years after the Wembley goal scandal.’
		
Click to expand...

But, that's what papers do!


----------



## fundy (Aug 1, 2022)

IanM said:



			The sustainability issue is one all the way down the football pyramid outside the top clubs... or unless they have wealthy backers.

Maybe the crowds in the WSL will grow this season??
		
Click to expand...


Reportedly £80 for a season ticket to Arsenal which gets you 11 home league games and a minimum of 2 cup games.

If crowds dont go it wont be because of pricing!


----------



## GB72 (Aug 1, 2022)

KenL said:



			But, that's what papers do!
		
Click to expand...

Never been around when England have won a final so assumed that the whole, bitter, it must be the ref, we were robbed thing was just the English Media.


----------



## hovis (Aug 1, 2022)

fundy said:



			Reportedly £80 for a season ticket to Arsenal which gets you 11 home league games and a minimum of 2 cup games.

If crowds dont go it wont be because of pricing!
		
Click to expand...

It's nothing to do with the pricing for me.  I just don't find womens football entertaining.  I am a Birmingham City fan and I don't go to many matches anymore because the standard of football is just poor.  The comparison watching a team like Liverpool compared to Birmingham City is night and day.  
This is not a female thing before I get acused if being a bigot.  I don't like men's tennis because it's all about the serve.  Womens tennis imo is much more enjoyable to watch


----------



## Crumplezone (Aug 1, 2022)

Crowds in the WSL will grow. The women's game has also been gaining momentum for some time after being deliberately suppressed by the FA for so long. Claims that the game is not necessarily of the same standard have been shown up to be untrue. The England games have been some of the best games I've ever seen.

Some people will hopefully realise that they are being fleeced by the men's clubs. I never understand why ordinary people have any loyalty to clubs that are only interested in taking their money to give to their millionaire players.


----------



## Swango1980 (Aug 1, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Nice to see the German newspapers are taking it well, still bitter about 66 as well it sems:

One of the biggest newspapers in Germany, Bild, have gone even further, claiming the 2003 and 2007 world champions were ‘scammed’ and ‘cheated’ during the record-breaking final.

Many Germany fans still feel aggrieved over England’s controversial third goal in the 1966 World Cup final and Bild said: ‘Wembley fraud again! Even with video evidence, we are being scammed.

‘In the 2-1 defeat after extra time we are cheated again almost exactly 56 years after the Wembley goal scandal.’
		
Click to expand...

Looks like all scummy media are the same, they do exactly the same over here.

I don't read German, but glanced at the article, used Google Translate for some of it and watched the highlights again on YouTube. It appears the German media link you mentioned is complaining about a handball at 0-0, during the goal mouth scramble in the first half. They are ridiculously clutching at straws, given the ball was kicked from about a foot from a group of 2 or 3 defenders, and may have hit a hand. A hand that was not in an unnatural position, nor stopping the ball going into the net.

I wonder if journalists are genuinely bitter people, or they are simply feeding on the bitter sections of the public, knowing they'll be attracted towards their nonsense article.


----------



## GB72 (Aug 1, 2022)

Swango1980 said:



			Looks like all scummy media are the same, they do exactly the same over here.

I don't read German, but glanced at the article, used Google Translate for some of it and watched the highlights again on YouTube. It appears the German media link you mentioned is complaining about a handball at 0-0, during the goal mouth scramble in the first half. They are ridiculously clutching at straws, given the ball was kicked from about a foot from a group of 2 or 3 defenders, and may have hit a hand. A hand that was not in an unnatural position, nor stopping the ball going into the net.

I wonder if journalists are genuinely bitter people, or they are simply feeding on the bitter sections of the public, knowing they'll be attracted towards their nonsense article.
		
Click to expand...

I think any sports article that pretty much claims that their team did not lose, they were cheated will find a home amongst a certain set of supporters. It is almost gratifying to know that it is not just an English thing (we just get to experience it more). 

Always love how one incident so clearly changes a match every time. OK, so that penalty is awarded, it could be missed and England go on the counter and score, it could be scored and England are so fired up by what they feel is in unfair decision that they stick 5 in, England could totally capitulate and let in a shed load, who knows but the media stance that one event, if treated differently, would always result in the opposition winning is laughable.


----------



## hairball_89 (Aug 1, 2022)

fundy said:



			Reportedly £80 for a season ticket to Arsenal which gets you 11 home league games and a minimum of 2 cup games.

If crowds dont go it wont be because of pricing!
		
Click to expand...

It's half that for Brighton! And includes cup games to the quarter finals. First 2 home games of the season are at the Amex too.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 1, 2022)

hairball_89 said:



			It's half that for Brighton! And includes cup games to the quarter finals. First 2 home games of the season are at the Amex too.
		
Click to expand...

It's great to build the crowds up but those numbers don't add up for long


----------



## Imurg (Aug 1, 2022)

Swango1980 said:



			Looks like all scummy media are the same, they do exactly the same over here.

I don't read German, but glanced at the article, used Google Translate for some of it and watched the highlights again on YouTube. It appears the German media link you mentioned is complaining about a handball at 0-0, during the goal mouth scramble in the first half. They are ridiculously clutching at straws, given the ball was kicked from about a foot from a group of 2 or 3 defenders, and may have hit a hand. A hand that was not in an unnatural position, nor stopping the ball going into the net.

I wonder if journalists are genuinely bitter people, or they are simply feeding on the bitter sections of the public, knowing they'll be attracted towards their nonsense article.
		
Click to expand...

You can bet that if the boot was on the other foot the tabloids here would be out for blood...


----------



## Kaz (Aug 1, 2022)

Definite mixed feelings on this one from me. Just fantastic to see Women's sport being given a decent platform and, low and behold, there is plenty of demand to watch it. More please, and not just football.

But.... aaargh did England have to win?


----------



## hairball_89 (Aug 1, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It's great to build the crowds up but those numbers don't add up for long
		
Click to expand...

I'd like to know the data you have for this? Of the 3 years I've had a ST, the gates have consistently been 8-1200 at Crawley and 6-10,000 at the Amex. Simply put, more people would go and see Brighton women if they played in Brighton! I can't speak for other teams and grounds, I've not done an away. But for Brighton specifically, the phrase "build it and they will come" is certainly apt!


----------



## Swango1980 (Aug 1, 2022)

Imurg said:



			You can bet that if the boot was on the other foot the tabloids here would be out for blood...
		
Click to expand...

Indeed, hence my opening line.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 1, 2022)

hairball_89 said:



			I'd like to know the data you have for this? Of the 3 years I've had a ST, the gates have consistently been 8-1200 at Crawley and 6-10,000 at the Amex. Simply put, more people would go and see Brighton women if they played in Brighton! I can't speak for other teams and grounds, I've not done an away. But for Brighton specifically, the phrase "build it and they will come" is certainly apt!
		
Click to expand...

I didn't mean using the AMEX, I meant charging £40 for a season ticket.


----------



## GB72 (Aug 1, 2022)

Added bonus, Budweiser gave away 5000 kegs for the perfect draft machine to celebrate the win and mine is in the way 😃😃😃


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 1, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Added bonus, Budweiser gave away 5000 kegs for the perfect draft machine to celebrate the win and mine is in the way 😃😃😃
		
Click to expand...

Budweiser 🤢. Does your car need a wash 😆?


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 1, 2022)

Kaz said:



			Definite mixed feelings on this one from me. Just fantastic to see Women's sport being given a decent platform and, low and behold, there is plenty of demand to watch it. More please, and not just football.

But.... aaargh did England have to win? 

Click to expand...

Because they were the best team in the tournament AND if there is a legacy and positive changes then there will be many wee lassies who will fulfill their dreams.


----------



## GB72 (Aug 1, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Budweiser 🤢. Does your car need a wash 😆?
		
Click to expand...

It's free and it's beer and there is a very slim hope that it will be better out of the keg. If not, I take it off, put my keg of franziskaner back on then save it for next time my mates come round after the pub shuts😄😄😄😄


----------



## Voyager EMH (Aug 1, 2022)

Kaz said:



			Definite mixed feelings on this one from me. Just fantastic to see Women's sport being given a decent platform and, low and behold, there is plenty of demand to watch it. More please, and not just football.

But.... aaargh did England have to win? 

Click to expand...

Hey @Kaz, did you see this?

https://forums.golfmonthly.com/threads/national-champion.112425/

Did you have to win?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 1, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			Hey @Kaz, did you see this?

https://forums.golfmonthly.com/threads/national-champion.112425/

Did you have to win? 

Click to expand...

The did need the help of an EU economic immigrant to manage then though.


----------



## IanM (Aug 1, 2022)

Yep, even our lasses have won more than Scotland at football!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 1, 2022)

IanM said:



			Yep, even our lasses have won more than Scotland at football!



Click to expand...

Says the guy from Wales.


----------



## IanM (Aug 1, 2022)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Says the guy from Wales.

Click to expand...

...via Guildford!

Wales has Bale's Boyos.    He qualified for the World Cup single handed. They even moved the tournament out of the main golf season so he'd play!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 1, 2022)

IanM said:



			...via Guildford!

Wales has Bale's Boyos.    He qualified for the World Cup single handed. They even moved the tournament our of the main golf season so he'd play!
		
Click to expand...

Oh OK.... another economic migrant then. 
BTW the thread was about Women's fitba.


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 2, 2022)

I never seen the game, i was busy watching paint dry but what an acheivement for the England womens team and womens football in the uk generally.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 2, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Nice to see the German newspapers are taking it well, still bitter about 66 as well it sems:

One of the biggest newspapers in Germany, Bild, have gone even further, claiming the 2003 and 2007 world champions were ‘scammed’ and ‘cheated’ during the record-breaking final.

Many Germany fans still feel aggrieved over England’s controversial third goal in the 1966 World Cup final and Bild said: ‘Wembley fraud again! Even with video evidence, we are being scammed.

‘In the 2-1 defeat after extra time we are cheated again almost exactly 56 years after the Wembley goal scandal.’
		
Click to expand...

Lampard's goal that was about 2 feet over the line must have escaped their noticed somehow.


----------



## HampshireHog (Aug 2, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Nice to see the German newspapers are taking it well, still bitter about 66 as well it sems:

One of the biggest newspapers in Germany, Bild, have gone even further, claiming the 2003 and 2007 world champions were ‘scammed’ and ‘cheated’ during the record-breaking final.

Many Germany fans still feel aggrieved over England’s controversial third goal in the 1966 World Cup final and Bild said: ‘Wembley fraud again! Even with video evidence, we are being scammed.

‘In the 2-1 defeat after extra time we are cheated again almost exactly 56 years after the Wembley goal scandal.’
		
Click to expand...

You’d think the 3 subsequent World cups and 3 European championships might well have softened the blow.


----------



## Oddsocks (Aug 2, 2022)

Never been a massive football lover but I think this women showed British football for what it should be and a lot of male followers should be ashamed.

Grounded and humble, Approachable 
Passionate, no fake fouls pretending it hurts, Controlled crowds without  loutish behaviour, no trouble or chaos after.

Oh and they delivered.

Walking through London yesterday morning and so many male and female fans were wearing England tops at 7am in the morning, this could have been on their way to the ceremony or could it just be they were proud of the achievements.

Lads take note!


----------



## Golfmmad (Aug 2, 2022)

Stuart_C said:



			I never seen the game, i was busy watching paint dry but what an acheivement for the England womens team and womens football in the uk generally.
		
Click to expand...

May you hang your head in shame Stu, I thought you were better than that. 🤣
The women's game has vastly improved to what it used to be. 
I've said before - women's football is the future. 👍


----------



## Oddsocks (Aug 2, 2022)

Golfmmad said:



			May you hang your head in shame Stu, I thought you were better than that. 🤣
The women's game has vastly improved to what it used to be.
I've said before - women's football is the future. 👍
		
Click to expand...

I’d say it was faster flowing than most of the male games.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 2, 2022)

Golfmmad said:



			May you hang your head in shame Stu, I thought you were better than that. 🤣
The women's game has vastly improved to what it used to be.
[b I've said before - women's football is the future. 👍[/b]
		
Click to expand...

They did very well but let’s not run before walking - they need to get the league more financially stable and secure without having to rely on FA money 

If they can’t get the crowds and sponsership when it comes to the clubs and leagues then the legacy won’t last long which would be a shame

Need people to support the grass roots and ladies league and not just the bandwagon of the England Ladies team


----------



## Swango1980 (Aug 2, 2022)

Golfmmad said:



			May you hang your head in shame Stu, I thought you were better than that. 🤣
The women's game has vastly improved to what it used to be. 
I've said before - women's football is the future. 👍
		
Click to expand...

First time I've ever sat down and watched a few games in womens football (watched the England ones). I won't start following the game avidly, since I am deeply rooted in watching Man Utd, and also the Premier League generally. Just in same way I personally have little interest in watching lower league teams or other European leagues. 

However, I was pleasantly surprised by the quality in the women's game at that level. Tonnes of brilliant moves, and the women were way more exciting than thousands of bore fests I've sat through over the years (especially as I've watched Man Utd frequently, who have been abysmal last few years).

England's 1st goal in the final was brilliant. DeBruyne plays that ball, Haaland scores it, fans are salivating over the quality. Sadly, there seem to be a lot of guys who continually want to slate it (judging by social media comments), and remind us all that men are better than women. Probably the same types who have been slating the mens England side for years, and the shambles of their own club at various times.

I doubt many older football fans will suddenly support the women's game with the same enthusiasm. That's fine. But, I'm sure this tournament will generate a lot of interest amongst young fans just coming into the game. It'll send out the message to kids and schools that it is OK for girls to play football. Many more will probably get into the game. Therefore, it should be in a good position to grow over the generations.


----------



## hairball_89 (Aug 2, 2022)

Swango1980 said:



			First time I've ever sat down and watched a few games in womens football (watched the England ones). I won't start following the game avidly, since I am deeply rooted in watching Man Utd, and also the Premier League generally. Just in same way I personally have little interest in watching lower league teams or other European leagues.

However, I was pleasantly surprised by the quality in the women's game at that level. Tonnes of brilliant moves, and the women were way more exciting than thousands of bore fests I've sat through over the years (especially as I've watched Man Utd frequently, who have been abysmal last few years).

England's 1st goal in the final was brilliant. DeBruyne plays that ball, Haaland scores it, fans are salivating over the quality. Sadly, there seem to be a lot of guys who continually want to slate it (judging by social media comments), and remind us all that men are better than women. Probably the same types who have been slating the mens England side for years, and the shambles of their own club at various times.

I doubt many older football fans will suddenly support the women's game with the same enthusiasm. That's fine. But, I'm sure this tournament will generate a lot of interest amongst young fans just coming into the game. It'll send out the message to kids and schools that it is OK for girls to play football. Many more will probably get into the game. Therefore, it should be in a good position to grow over the generations.
		
Click to expand...

You say you won't watch women's football as you are deeply rooted in watching Man Utd...

Well, the goal you mentioned, Ella Toone's. She plays for Man Utd. As does Alessia Russo - the scorer of the tournament's most audacious goal, if not the best - for me that's Mead's run and finish against Norway. Mary Earps, England's 'keeper and IMO POTM in the final, again - Man Utd. Brighton have sadly lost their absolutely brilliant young centre half/right back, Maya le Tissier (no. No relation) to Man Utd - she is the future of the England defence, a superb young defender. 

I don't know how often you get to Old Trafford, but the first game of the season at Leigh Sports Village is £6 an adult, a season ticket is £39. Give it a go. For me one of the best things about the WSL is that it's accessible in a way the PL just isn't anymore. I defy anyone who loves football to not get involved and invested when they're at the match. No matter what "the match" is...


----------



## Swango1980 (Aug 2, 2022)

hairball_89 said:



			You say you won't watch women's football as you are deeply rooted in watching Man Utd...

Well, the goal you mentioned, Ella Toone's. She plays for Man Utd. As does Alessia Russo - the scorer of the tournament's most audacious goal, if not the best - for me that's Mead's run and finish against Norway. Mary Earps, England's 'keeper and IMO POTM in the final, again - Man Utd. Brighton have sadly lost their absolutely brilliant young centre half/right back, Maya le Tissier (no. No relation) to Man Utd - she is the future of the England defence, a superb young defender. 

I don't know how often you get to Old Trafford, but the first game of the season at Leigh Sports Village is £6 an adult, a season ticket is £39. Give it a go. For me one of the best things about the WSL is that it's accessible in a way the PL just isn't anymore. I defy anyone who loves football to not get involved and invested when they're at the match. No matter what "the match" is...
		
Click to expand...

I follow the main team. I live 3 hours away from Manchester, it isn't practical for me to go. Some do, I know. I'm not entering a competition to see who is the most committed Man Utd or football fan. Simply expressing my own personal interest in football. With tens of millions of Man Utd fans, Liverpool fans, etc, I'm assuming they don't all get to the games.

I also don't follow the Man United youth squad. Again, I am sure some do. So, it is not about not wishing to support the ladies team. It is simply that I have grown up and built a longstanding interest in following the Man Utd first team. Of course, it'll be nice to hear the Juniors do well, and if I want and ladies team to do well, it'll be Man Utd. 

My weekends are taken up playing golf, a other passion of mine. I don't get to play midweek, so I play most Saturday and Sunday's. So, being a telly Clapper suits me nicely. Golf in mornings, and just back for football in afternoons/evenings


----------



## IanM (Aug 2, 2022)

Professional Womens footy isn't sustainable if a season ticket is £39.  Will be interesting to see how WSL crowds look after Christmas... and beyond. 

But this is a massive opportunity to grow the game for women.


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 2, 2022)

IanM said:



			Professional Womens footy isn't sustainable if a season ticket is £39.  Will be interesting to see how WSL crowds look after Christmas... and beyond.

But this is a massive opportunity to grow the game for women.
		
Click to expand...

It certainly  could be sustainable if they cut their cloth accordingly and pay sensible wages.


----------

